# Colima Volcano Accommodations



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I really don't think I want to stay in Puerto Vallarta for semana santa. I think heading over to the volcanoes could be a fairly easy trip.
Does anyone have any experience staying near there? My googling reveals not a great variety of places to stay, so I'm eager for any favourite recommendations.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I really don't think I want to stay in Puerto Vallarta for semana santa. I think heading over to the volcanoes could be a fairly easy trip.
> Does anyone have any experience staying near there? My googling reveals not a great variety of places to stay, so I'm eager for any favourite recommendations.


There are plenty of places to stay in nearby Ciudad Guzman. From there it is a short bus or taxi ride to the volcano. The Parque Nevado de Colima is not visitor friendly however, not like parks in the US or Canada. There is a trail up the volcano from the base, it is a long walk. There is a road up the volcano to a campground in a saddle a few hundred meters below the summit. I don't know if it is open all the time or what permission you need to drive up. The road can be in bad shape (maybe 4 wheel drive needed).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Check out the Hacienda San Antonio, rooms with volcano views...

Luxury Hotel for the Best Mexico Vacations - Hacienda de San Antonio


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> There are plenty of places to stay in nearby Ciudad Guzman. From there it is a short bus or taxi ride to the volcano. The Parque Nevado de Colima is not visitor friendly however, not like parks in the US or Canada. There is a trail up the volcano from the base, it is a long walk. There is a road up the volcano to a campground in a saddle a few hundred meters below the summit. I don't know if it is open all the time or what permission you need to drive up. The road can be in bad shape (maybe 4 wheel drive needed).


Or perhaps a place in Yerbabuena just up the road from Comala. A bit more economical than Hacienda San Antonio too.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There is nothing in Yerbabuena ..... lots of places in Comala and it's close


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

sparks said:


> There is nothing in Yerbabuena ..... lots of places in Comala and it's close


Just drove up there today and Sparks is correct, not much going on in Yerbabuena, if fact it looks like a ghost town. But just around the corner you'll find Cabañas del Volcán, which looks to have reasonably priced accommodations along with tours . An even cheaper option is Carrizalillo which has a small modest hotel overlooking a large pond in a funky old weekend resort that's seen better days. Of course Hacienda San Antonio must be utterly fabulous, which one might expect with lodging into the 5-digit peso range per night. I've never enjoyed the experience. Anyway, there are options. All depends on what you need, like, and can afford. Have a great trip!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I've read reviews of Hacienda San Antonio that indicate pretty much everything is over the top. If it were more than just me & my little dog, maybe. But I'm going to look into your suggestions, perro. Yes, I know the dog may be an issue. I've got about a month to get things figured out. If it comes to it, I can always just stay here in PV & not leave Amapas all week.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Comala is close, interesting and lots of great food ..... unless you want to do your cooking


----------

